# apache2 & vsftp



## Johannes7146 (23. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen..

folgendes problem....
ich möchte gerne meine erstellten internetseiten via ftp hochladen.
mit vsftp lande ich im homeverzeichniss meines benutzers.
mein apache zeigt mir soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab die dateien an, die unter /var/www/ liegen an.

ich möchte nun entweder mein vsftp dazu bringen das wenn ich mich mit einem bestimmten username anmelde (zb ftp-user) im verzeichniss /var/www/ lande

oder

das mein apache die webseiten aus einem homeverzeichniss eines users anzeigt.


----------



## Navy (24. September 2008)

Entweder Du sperrst den User über chroot nach /var/www ein oder aber Du nutzt die Möglichkeiten des linkens.

Mit 
	
	
	



```
ln -s /home/user/ziel /var/www/user
```
 linkst Du das Verzeichnis "/home/user/ziel" nach "/var/www/user". Du müsstest ggf noch die Rechte anpassen, damit apache darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Johannes7146 (24. September 2008)

vielen Dank


----------

